

 Public and private spaces, and why Reddit and YouTube comments are so awful - nickb
http://andrewchen.typepad.com/andrew_chens_blog/2007/12/public-and-priv.html

======
mynameishere
I think early adopters in general tend to be more intelligent, and so leave
better comments than late adopters. And with youtube, there isn't much to
comment on when it's just a video of a guy falling off his skateboard or
whatever.

